# Ryan Anderson signs with the Rockets for 4 years, $80 million



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749343024459776000
A team who already shoots a ton of 3's will shoot more.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/749350389854658560


----------

